# Bluray being recognised as "LOGICAL_VOLUME_ID" and cannot play?



## AndrewW (Oct 18, 2004)

Firstly if this is in the wrong forum please move it, I couldn't find anything relating to DVDs/Blurays.

I am running Windows 8.1, PowerDVD 12 and my Bluray drive comes up as Pioneer BD-ROM BDCTD05RT. I can't find any record of this drive when I google so haven't ever update the firmware.

My problem seems intermittent and I cannot work out if it is the disc, software or hardware.

I have in the past been playing blurays with no problems until one day they simply would not play, the discs were recognised and would load up in powerdvd but instead of playing would stay at 00:00. I simply gave up and didn't try for a couple of weeks, when I did they worked no problem again!

All was fine a for a few more weeks, I watched Hunger Games Catching Fire which is only a year or so old so presumably means my software/blu ray drive is quite up to date I then the next day tried to watch Training Day which is quite a bit older and the disc is identified as "LOGICAL_VOLUME_ID" and when I try to play powerdvd loads the discs but then it sticks at 00:00.

Here's the curious part which leaves me totally puzzled as to what is causing the problem. I try then to play Catching Fire again to see if it still works, and yes it is recognised loads up and I can play it - BUT - I tell it to resume playback and it can read the disc but will not play. You get a still at the location you select but it won't start playing. You can navigate through the film and at each point you click you get a still shot of that moment but the film will not play. You need to return to the main menu and play the film from the beginning and only then will it play normally. If you choose not to resume and play from beginning it also works normally.

If I go back and try to play Training Day I again get the disc shown as "LOGICAL_VOLUME_ID" and it will say loading bluray but stick at 00:00 and not play.

So can someone out there please guide me through troubleshooting this? It seems it must be a software issue, possibly disc but that seems unlikely as it looks almost perfect and I have experienced this problem in the past and then later managed to play the same disc.

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You need to play several Blu-Ray movies to see if it is the movie or the player. If several movies have the same issue, then the player needs to be replaced. If only one or two movies have an issue, it is more likely the Blu-Ray disc.
You can try an update the firmware on the drive from Pioneer's web site. Blu-ray Player Firmware Updates | Pioneer Electronics USA If you can't find your particular model # contact Pioneer support. 
If you have had the drive for less then one year, you can return it to Pioneer for a free replacement.


----------



## AndrewW (Oct 18, 2004)

Here's the confusing part, it doesn't happen on all discs but the discs it does happen on play fine on my PC but not on this laptop. So it must be a software problem of some sort?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the disc is not read, (eg) you open (My) Computer and double click the Blu-Ray drive with the disc in it and it says _Please Insert a Disc_, then it is the player hardware that needs replaced. However, if each disc opens by double clicking the Blu-Ray drive but doesn't play in the software, then it is the player software. Cyberlink Power DVD is up to version 14 now, Try upgrading or try a different player software. I have switched from Cyberlink to iDeer Blu-Ray player. And I have not had any problems since


----------

